# OMG! Simionato Live Video from La Scala of Judgement Scene from Aida



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I had only heard her in Adalgisa, in which she was wonderful. I was not prepared for her Amneris performance. One of the "hottest" performances Ilve ever seen. When she lets loose her voice sounds like the earth moving! Beyond enormous, beyond beautiful and total immersion in the character. She moves to the top of my list for the best Amneris ever. I've seen Stephanie Blythe live so I know what a great Amneris is like.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing S.O F.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Do yourself a big favor and listen to this. Simionato (my favorite mezzo) at her very best as the Princess de Bouillon in "Adriana Lecouvreur".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Do yourself a big favor and listen to this. Simionato (my favorite mezzo) at her very best as the Princess de Bouillon in "Adriana Lecouvreur".


One word appropriate: Stunning.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fortunately we have many great recordings with "Julia" as she performed with the very best singers of the golden era, also famous in Verdi for some of the very best Azucena and Princess Eboli performances......so many great Callas moments but perhaps her very best is her Lady Seymour confrontation scence in 57 Scala - Anna Bolena with Maria, this can never be touched today it is awe inspiring



Check the performance 6:58 -> 19:10, sustained note at 18:27-32 draws gasps from Scala audience


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She totally proves that you can have a phenominally large voice that is healthy and solid and not have an ounce of fat on your body!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's because she learned how to breath slender and never gained weight. It was one of the largest voices ever heard in Verdi.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She totally proves that you can have a phenominally large voice that is healthy and solid and not have an ounce of fat on your body!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's because she learned how to breath slender and never gained weight. It was one of the largest voices ever heard in Verdi.


Her Amneris besides Tebaldi and Bergonzi in the Karajan Aida is so wonderful.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She totally proves that you can have a phenominally large voice that is healthy and solid and not have an ounce of fat on your body!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's because she learned how to breath slender and never gained weight. It was one of the largest voices ever heard in Verdi.


A magnificent career performing with the finest singers singing the great mezzo roles, she retired in 1966 still in great voice at age 56 and had long life in retirement passing away at 1 week short of 100 years old......many interviews and documentary films with Simionato available on youtube

A great Azucena featured in legendary recordings with Corelli as Manrico, perhaps her earlier work with Maria (including Mexico 1950-52) helped to instill the great dramatic intensity she is known for.....


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

You need to check this out then!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

65 Aida promo pix of Julia, she would retire next year near the top of her game.....a true artist and like SOF said lean and mean.

57 Anna Bolena, Julia again as Lady Seymour with her beloved partner Maria, what joy to the triumphant queens of La Scala!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gluck-Orfeo ed Euridice "Che Faro senza Euridice" Simionato
breathtaking.


----------

